# MSOutlook '02 with hotmail forbidden error



## pjamies (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi ...

Not sure if anyone else is having this problem, but Starting Feb 1th '05, I have been getting the following error all the time.

*Task 'Hotmail - Sending' reported error (0x800CCC33) : 'Access to the account was denied. Verify that your username and password are correct.The server responded 'Forbidden'. '*

Not sure if MS has changed anything on the Hotmail side, but I get this error multiple times a day. I also get an email from MS stating the following ...

*To help protect our users from automatically generated junk e-mail (or spam), MSN Hotmail periodically asks for identity verification.

Please go to http://www.hotmail.msn.com and follow the instructions. It takes only a few minutes and you can then return to using your Hotmail account. 

Thank you for helping us to help reduce your junk e-mail.
Sincerely,
MSN Hotmail Staff*

The link does not work ... it just says that there is an error in the link address ...
I work from home so I do not have a exchange server, and have been accessing my Hotmail from Outlook for years.

The only way to fix the issue, is to sign on to hotmail through my browser and then Hotmail asks me to verify an alpha numeric mixed up display. It will then work correctly for about 1/2 hr or so ....
Seeing that this happens 10-15 times a day ... it is really starting to Piss me
off ..... (sorry for the colorful language ...)

Does anyone know if MS has changed the way external apps sign in to Hotmail ??? or of a fix to this issue ??

Thx 

Paul Jamieson


----------



## DOTCOM (Jan 18, 2005)

You might try this solution posted by microsoft.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q287921&

click on link.

I hope this helps

DOTCOM


----------



## pjamies (Feb 4, 2005)

*Don't have a proxy turned on ...*

Thx for the help 'dotcom' , but I do not have the proxy in my internet explorer turned on ....
I cannot think of anything that I have changed that could have caused this problem to occur !
And the funny thing is ..is that it started on Feb 1st ...
The only way that I can seem to fix the issue is the open my hotmail account in IE ... then open it in Outlook 2002 .... (both have to be opened and signed in at the same time ...)
I have done searches at the MS site ... but it seems that I am the only 1 with this specific problem ....
I have a large amount of data ...both contacts/emails/schedules ...etc
in Outlook .. and moving this to some other system is out of the question right now ....
My only alternative would be to open a Yahoo or other account ... and see if the problem persists or not ....

If you have any other ideas ... I am open to anything ...(which could if this issue !!!)

Thx ...

Paul Jamieson


----------



## pwbombay (Feb 15, 2005)

Paul.

You are not alone. I am experiencing exactly the same symptoms with Outlook 2002 on my home (XP) PC.

Hotmail works OK on my account. My wife's account has two hotmail in-boxes set up in Outlook. One of these works OK. The other one (also her default Passport name) gives the symptoms described.

Sorry can't help, but maybe reassuring to know it's not just you!

Anyone out there got any ideas?  

Thanks.

PW


----------



## cmkingston (Feb 19, 2005)

*hotmail forbidden error*

Hi there,

We are having a similar problem with hotmail, but are using Incredimail. My best guess is that Hotmail is trying to "sell" subcriptions to allow email to be uploaded into these programs. So, are they "breaking" it on purpose? Making it impossible for these programs to access the mail in the first place by placing these "spam" precautions in their code, sounds like just that. 

I do not have trouble with the three accounts I have, however, my mother-in-law does. Hers also began Feb. 1st. Coincidence? Call me cynical, but probably not. Since Outlook is a MS program, it is not likely they will have a "fix" published that is not difficult for regular users to grasp.

Another example, when I recently (after Feb 1st) tried to set up my mom with a new hotmail account and set the POP3 in her Incredimail, it completely disallowed the action altogether and said it now requires an annual subscription for that procedure. When you buy the subscription, one can venture the "problem" magically goes away like nothing happened at all. Also, with the subscription, it will probably only work for Outlook and not the Incredimail. 

I am thinking I will contact Incredimail to see if they are coming up with a programming fix on their end. 

None of the other options worked for me either. Unfortunately, I am not at my MIL's house enough to have time to fiddle with different "fixes".

Anybody else have a guess?

Corinne


----------



## pjamies (Feb 4, 2005)

*Outlook/Hotmail .... screwing the little guy ?? I think So ...*

Hey 'cmkingston'

Seems like alot of people are having the same problem ... and Ya I suspect that MS is attempting to get everyone moved to it's subscribed service ...
The all mighty $$ rules !! what can I say !!
If you look at other Outlook/hotmail error threads at this site you will see that one user did get MS's attention ... and I am waiting (hopefully) for a response ... we will just have to see .. if they (MS) have a glitch on their hands or are truely screwing the little guy ...!!!! (I suspect the later)

Anyways, I am looking into Gmail ... it is a Free POP3 server ... and hopefully works better than hotmail ... does at present !!

P.


----------



## pjamies (Feb 4, 2005)

Look at the following problem link for the answer ....
I just updated it ....
It seems that MS is pulling the plug on Hotmail working through Outlook ..

Outlook Express/ Hotmail error--verify your password: possible virus? 

Good luck ...

Paul J.


----------



## NoReason (Nov 15, 2004)

not a virus. Hotmail has pulled the plug on popping accounts. Any new account created will not have this option. Any older account that you have not popped, will not have this option. The only accounts hotmail lets be popped is older ones that were being popped regularly. 

That "forbidden" message will come up once in a while if you have an older account that you have been popping regularly. When it does, Go to Hotmail via your internet browser, and sign in. It will ask for confirmation. Then you can continue popping.

or...buy their subscription....


----------



## ricka0 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Hotmail Fraud SPAM 'Forbidden'*

this will answer the questions
http://moveonhotmail.com/
and explain what's going on


----------



## ricka0 (Feb 26, 2005)

scottcamp said:


> not a virus. Hotmail has pulled the plug on popping accounts. ....
> That "forbidden" message will come up once in a while if you have an older account that you have been popping regularly. When it does, Go to Hotmail via your internet browser, and sign in. It will ask for confirmation. Then you can continue popping.
> 
> or...buy their subscription....


Good info until your advice. Many older active accounts get disabled *EVERY* time you send email thru OutBreak or OE. They will increase this harassment to make HotMel unusable from the desktop. The only answer is to read your hotmel on your desktop but respond with GMail. The site http://moveonhotmail.com/ shows how to do this.


----------

